# 4G iPhone issue



## stfla (Feb 2, 2011)

My fat face or my big ears or something, activate the controls - dialing, speaker, hold, contacts, etc. while I'm speaking. It's a royal pain in the @ss! Does anyone know if the screen to get to those features during a call be turned off or the sensitivity of the screen be diminished? I've looked thru the phone & can't find anything that will accomplish what I want. It's a 4G iPhone residing in an Otter Box case. Help!!! 

And thanks!

Steve


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What was the original menu? My iPhone has always shown that when people call.


----------



## sanand911 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a similar problem with the iPhone4. Nothing you can do about it. Find a position to hold which turns off the screen & practice holding it that way. This is only with this (a batch maybe) phone as my wife doesn't have this problem with her iPhone 4. Having owned all previous iPhones, I didn't seem to have this issue.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have that same problem until I started using the speaker with low volume to keep it from touching the face.


----------



## Deathshennin (Apr 14, 2011)

Try not holding the phone that hard to your face =3 

I have a screen protector on it, makes it harder for your face to touch anything on it.


----------

